# School is canceled because of the snow storm.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently thinking of how to say "School is canceled today because of the snow storm." in Chinese but wasn't sure about the word order (or choice of words). Would you say "学校今天取消了因（为？）(有？下了？or nothing?) 暴风雪"? (or is that too literal of a translation?)
Thanks!


----------



## dojibear

I would put "because" first. 因为暴风雪，所以今天学校停课。

But I'm sure native speakers can improve this.


----------



## SimonTsai

@dojibear's sentence works but yes, it can be improved: 今天因為暴風雪停課.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I didn't realize this! Are reasons often placed earlier in the sentence in Chinese than in English?

Thanks, Dojibear and Simon!


----------



## AquisM

yuechu said:


> Are reasons often placed earlier in the sentence in Chinese than in English?


Yes, overwhelmingly so, to the extent that putting the reason after the result often sounds unnatural (at least in formal language).

Happy Chinese New Year! 祝你虎年身体健康，万事如意！


----------



## dojibear

I've read that English sentences put the key thing ("school is cancelled") at the beginning, and Chinese sentences put the key thing at the end. So not just the "why" (reason) comes first. So does the "where" and "when" and "who". For example:

English: Let's have dinner in Shanghai tomorrow.
Mandarin: 明天我们在上海吃晚饭吧。(Tomorrow we in Shanghai will eat dinner, okay?)


----------



## yuechu

Good to know! Thank you both for your help! 
(and Happy Chinese New Year! 新年快乐！)


----------



## SuperXW

When we were in school, we were taught 记叙六要素:
时间 地点 人物 起因(beginning/reason) 经过 结果
Notice the sequence. Background first.


----------



## yuechu

I never knew about this order (in this much detail) in Chinese. Thanks, SuperXW!


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> I never knew about this order (in this much detail) in Chinese. Thanks, SuperXW!


六要素 is quite basic and can reflect to the fundamental process of narration in Chinese. I advise you memorize it.
when, where, who, why, through what, result


----------



## henter

因为所以这个句型语文课本上很常用. 这里可以用. SimonTsai举的例子也是对的. 你也可以说学校因为暴风雪的关系or 缘故停课了. 友情提醒。如果您参加中国内地的语文考试甚至英文考试，有时候答案确实只有一个，即使其他选项看起来也可以用. 
​


----------



## albert_laosong

There are many ways of saying it, all of which are common:
因为暴风雪今天课取消了。
因为暴风雪今天课不上了。
因为今天暴风雪课取消了。
因为今天暴风雪课不上了。
For the 4 sentences above, you don't need to pause in the middle.

今天课取消了/今天课不上了，因为要下大雪/有暴风雪。you have to pause a little bit at the comma, otherwise it will sound weird.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for letting me know about all those options!


----------

